# something for everyone.



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Everyone can find a new trick.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 19, 2017)

if I get sucked into youtube after this video I am not going to like you :laughing:


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

I just saw that the other day. Good video. So many of these "brilliant hack" videos are a waste of time, but this has so many good ideas I can't even remember them all.


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

> So many of these "brilliant hack" videos are a waste of time, but this has so many good ideas


I agree. One idea I like is at 8:40, using some masking tape (or duct tape) on the back of a device to space the holes for wall mounting. Just don't know why that hasn't occurred to me before now.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

hkstroud said:


> I agree. One idea I like is at 8:40, using some masking tape (or duct tape) on the back of a device to space the holes for wall mounting. Just don't know why that hasn't occurred to me before now.


I use that one all the time. I like the green Frog Tape because I can apply it to a painted surface without damage and it comes in a handy little plastic can to keep the roll of tape nice in my tool bag. It's a great trick, but I still mess up a lot. There's not a lot of room for error.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

I particularly liked the painting tips.


----------



## ZackRight (Nov 4, 2017)

great video! thanks for sharing.:smile:


----------

